# Ryobi 12V cordless drill repair



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Try penetrating oil.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

try the penetrating oil and then get ahold of someone you know who has vice grip like hand strength to unlock the chuck by turning it the opposite way so it closes up


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

Or you could replace it with a Jacobs chuck,once you have one you'll wonder how you lived without it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Toss it and go get an 18 volt.
A new quality Jacobs chuck would be as much as the drill is worth.
Hold the chuck with a pair of channel lock and hit the trigger with the drill in reverce, that should unlock it.


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

Joe I seen Jacobs for $30 at big orange


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.reconditionedtools.com/f...rzrhp612k,default,pd.html?start=12&cgid=ryobi

The drill he has also most likly is only a 3/8 chuck with no impact feature.


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

joecaption said:


> http://www.reconditionedtools.com/f...rzrhp612k,default,pd.html?start=12&cgid=ryobi
> 
> The drill he has also most likly is only a 3/8 chuck with no impact feature.


Sorry I thought it was an 18V drill my bad


----------



## Sved (Jul 19, 2017)

Ryobi support suggested WD-40. Worked like a charm.


----------

